# Buying Vero Beach points



## stoler527 (Aug 24, 2013)

We are looking at Vero Beach to add on some points to our DVC membership.

The prices are inexpensive. We calculated that it would be around ten years before the higher maintenance fees cost us enough to break even with the higher costs of another resort.

Am I correct in assuming that at the seven month window a point is a point and could be used to stay on world?

We are concerned about hurricanes. What would be our liability if a hurricane destroyed or damaged the resort? Could we be liable for a huge special assessment?


----------



## presley (Aug 24, 2013)

A point is a point and is equal no matter which resort it belongs to once the 7 month mark hits.  Vero beach has a very high demand summer.  So much so, that it is likely that an owner of a different resort would want to trade with you for 11 month window booking.  

I believe a hurricane damaged the resort in the past and the special assessment was folded into the MFs.  You may be able to find out exactly what the deal was by asking on dvcmember.com.  It could be why the MFs are so much higher than the other DVC resorts.

Hilton Head also had a special assessment folded into their MFs.  They needed to replace the roof.  I can't remember why, but I don't think it had anything to do with weather or an act of God.  I think it was just a bad initial roof job.


ETA:  I found an article on the hurricane damage.  http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2004-09-09/news/0409090084_1_vero-beach-resort-elia-disney
If you find the history of the MFs for that resort (it is listed on dvcnews and mouseowners), you should see a jump in MFs that never came back down.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Aug 25, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> We are looking at Vero Beach to add on some points to our DVC membership.
> 
> The prices are inexpensive. We calculated that it would be around ten years before the higher maintenance fees cost us enough to break even with the higher costs of another resort.
> 
> ...



You give up the chance to book from seven to eleven months out at WDW with VB points.  There are times of the year when you need the home resort advantage to book almost anything with DVC at WDW.  Don't buy VB points unless you really want to stay at VB. The Beach Cottage is supposed to be wonderful.  

But I prefer Gulf Coast FL vs Atlantic Coast FL.


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 25, 2013)

We decided not to buy at Vero. 

We are worried that in the event of a storm, a special assessment or rise in dues will create financial stress for us. 

Many years ago we owned some points at OKW. I think that we will look for resale points there. We visited there during our recent trip, and the memories from years ago rushed back.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 26, 2013)

Deb & Bill said:


> Don't buy VB points unless you really want to stay at VB. The Beach Cottage is supposed to be wonderful.



Yes, those BC are wonderful! We've stayed in them twice, will be looking for the 3rd trip in 2015.


----------



## Boonie (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm also looking to add on at VB, I own at BWV but the challenge is getting the same use year and finding a smaller contract.


----------



## stanleyu (Sep 8, 2013)

We had a TS ownership at a different resort near Cocoa Beach. The fear you have is exactly what happened to us. A hurricane did extensive damage to the resort and we were stuck with a special assessment bill.

Hurricanes can make it to Orlando as well. But quite frankly they lose quite a bit of punch traveling over land before they get there, so damage risk is much smaller.


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 8, 2013)

I believe that someone said that the last time there was damage to Disney vero beach resort, disney raised the maintenance fee and never lowered it.

Are they using the increased fees to buy hurricane insurance? If that is the case, it would be safe to buy points there.

Has Disney ever had a special assessment? Can a RTU timeshare have a special assessment even it the owner of the RTU doesn't actually own the buildings?

Is there a limit on how much Disney can increase maintenance fees?


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Sep 8, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> Is there a limit on how much Disney can increase maintenance fees?



Yes, the limit is 15% a year.


----------

